# HELP!!! 2008 Brute Force 650 SRA idle



## stormcaller111 (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright, i am pretty much a novice on carbs. I allowed my brute to sit for about a year with old gas in it. As one would expect, it will no longer run without the choke. When choked, it runs pretty decent. Half choke and under, forget it. Pops, blue flame backfires through both carbs. I pulled the carbs, the mains and pilots were nasty. cleaned the jets popped the carbs back on the boots and started it up. still runs like garbage. It currently has seafoam spiked fuel in it now. I have not but the airbox back on, not sure if that makes a difference. Can anyone suggest where to go from here? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds to me like you still don't have fuel.. Check fuel pressure to the carbs. Do you have a fuel filter, if so, I would definately replace it... What about a cut off valve for the fuel... I am asking questions as I have worked on carbed bikes before, just not a carbed brute... Also, did you check your floats to make sure they are functioning correctly? Just some ideas... Good luck...


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i would clean the carbs THOROUGHLY with brakekleen, replace fuel filter, make sure the lines from carbs to tank are clear.


----------



## stormcaller111 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks guys, i just pulled the carbs back off. before that, i drained the bowls and noticed the rear carb drained little to no gas while the front drained a decent amount. i broke them down completely and sprayed them liberally with carb cleaner and blew out every hole i could with the air compressor. where is the fuel filter on these? thanks again for the help.


----------



## stormcaller111 (Dec 17, 2009)

well, i think its time for a trip to the dealer. carbs were off, thoroughly cleaned, new plugs, new gas, still runs like crap. wont idle and backfires like crazy


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

have u checked for cloged carb vents? i chased mine for a couple months before i checked the ends under the pod, all were cloged


----------

